# Home made mass gainer shake



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just looking ahead to my bulk and im thinking of making my own weight gain shake this year istead of buying a pre-made, high sugar one. How does this sound?

MP ground oats - 150g

Matrix anabolic protein - one scoop

Table spoon of peanut butter

500ml milk

How does this sound? Change anything? Thanks.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

:thumbup1:


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Change the milk for icecream or 1/2 double cream 1/2 full milk, now that's a mass gainer


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

Add in a table spoon of olive oil, per each table spoon theres like 250cals i think..


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

You'll feel like you've eaten a 4 course meal after than 

Some peeps throw a banana in but I don't like banana and PB


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

DILLZ said:


> Add in a table spoon of olive oil, per each table spoon theres like 250cals i think..


135 cals


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Mr.GoodKat said:


> You'll feel like you've eaten a 4 course meal after than
> 
> Some peeps throw a banana in but I don't like banana and PB


Swap pb for nutella yum


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Fullhouse said:


> Swap pb for nutella yum


Might try that


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

1Tonne said:


> 135 cals


Sh1t!

Was obviously thinking of two table spoons


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Fat Shake (usually in the evening on off days)

Protein

Milk

PB

EVOO (or other good oil)

Cream

Carb Shake (usually in the mornings on training days)

Protein

Milk

Buckweat flour(thanks to Hilly for this suggestion)

Banana

Coffee


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

300ml milk

50g oats

1 banana

100g natural yog

2tbs honey

1tbs peanut butter

1 scoop choc whey

Blend and enjoy!


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

GREAT TIPS MIGHT TRY IT


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

Ive got some home made mass gainer - Milk, eggs and cheese, you can even buy porridge at any supermarket or corner shop saving on MP P&P


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

My morning mass shake consists of (when I have the money for the ingredients):

- 2 scoop whey protein

- 3 scoop oats

- 1 tablespoon peanut butter

- 1 banana

- 1/2 pint water

But seeing the above suggestions maybe swapping 1/2 pint water for 1/2 pint SS milk and adding in a table spoon of EVOO is the way forward! I would imagine it would then be around 1250kcals but I'd have to do the math. That would prob keep you going till lunchtime aswell!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

most oats i can manage in a shake is 50g so 150g will be very hard to get down .


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just a quick update to this... My first recipe was terrible, i now use:

100g oats

60g nutrisport 90+

30g peanut butter

700ml milk

Goes down nice and easy and taste's nice


----------

